# Monster Maker



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Flash, possibly NSFW, in progress.

http://www.mkdavis.net/MonsterMaker.html

The end product will be a free Flash toy - no frills. Please let me know if you have suggestions or comments. Specifically, is the torso of the Bride inappropriate? For what ages? Are the instructions not prominent enough? Thank you.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't really see the point of making the Bride like that, but that's just me.
I do think the instructions could be a little more clear. It took me some time to realize the difference between the left and right leg tombstones.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, MC!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's really fun. I get frustrated that I can't change back to a part again. Instead it just disappears.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> That's really fun. I get frustrated that I can't change back to a part again. Instead it just disappears.


I agree that is a bit frustrating. Would be nice if the parts to choose from looked like the part being added or would have some sort of a preview mouse over type effect before selecting.

Once your done creating your monster its would be cool to have a way to take it with you. Print it out save it as a file, wallpaper, etc? What about adding your monster to a different scene?

Pretty cool though!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, all. Great feedback.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is fun.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Please Review Again*

Version 8.
The Bride's nightie is much less sheer, the parts are visible before you click them, the instructions are clearer, and you can select day/night backgrounds. No luck making it printable so far.

http://www.mkdavis.net/MonsterMaker.html

Thank you.


----------

